# Oh Manny!



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

This was taken shortly after a water change, hence all the stuff floating around.
It's about 8" TL.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Woow Super Niceeeeee


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

sexy man so sexy


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Woow Super Niceeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Came by to say that your manny is a fish of beauty lovin the pic








i need 2-3 years to get mine to that size


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice manny, how big is it?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> This was taken shortly after a water change, hence all the stuff floating around.
> It's about 8" TL


8 inches


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice manny, and a hell of a macro shot i must say!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice manueli


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

excellent looking Manny









He could almost be the identical twin to mine!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

great shot dude. it's hard to get a manny to hold still, especially at that size!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is how a healthy manny should look like









Simply amazing looking manny


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

More Pix please


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

he is one sweet manny

ian


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice manni.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looks great...what size tank do you have it in?


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

He's in a 75 g tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome fish, where did u get him? how much are they? How big do they get?? thanks...


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

how much do you want for it?
i'm serious


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

hes so pretty.


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies folks.

Dippyeggs, I bought him from Oliver at Below Water a couple of years ago. Manueli's can range in price from $100 to several hundred depending on size. As for how big they can get, according to Barron's book (Schleser), they can get to two feet in the wild. But you'll never see them grow that size in a controlled environment.

STREGA, The appropriate question is, what's it worth to you seeing that I wasn't trying to sell him.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That manny is nothing but 8 inches of beauty.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

What a beauty. Love the hump on the head!







I just sold my 6in manny to a friend. Kinda had a purple tint to it. DAMN!!! Im regreting it already.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

forget it, i'll fly to venezuela myself AND CATCH ANY SIZE I WANT, THE ORINOCO RIVER IS PULLUTED WITH ALL THOSE FISH.
PS I WAS WILLING TO PAY 1 THOUSAND FOR IT........SUCKER


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

STREGA said:


> forget it, i'll fly to venezuela myself AND CATCH ANY SIZE I WANT, THE ORINOCO RIVER IS PULLUTED WITH ALL THOSE FISH.
> PS I WAS WILLING TO PAY 1 THOUSAND FOR IT........SUCKER
> [snapback]1081866[/snapback]​


Sure you will


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

EVIL!


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

STREGA said:


> forget it, i'll fly to venezuela myself AND CATCH ANY SIZE I WANT, THE ORINOCO RIVER IS PULLUTED WITH ALL THOSE FISH.
> PS I WAS WILLING TO PAY 1 THOUSAND FOR IT........SUCKER
> [snapback]1081866[/snapback]​


Uh, yeah right.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

STREGA said:


> forget it, i'll fly to venezuela myself AND CATCH ANY SIZE I WANT, THE ORINOCO RIVER IS PULLUTED WITH ALL THOSE FISH.
> PS I WAS WILLING TO PAY 1 THOUSAND FOR IT........SUCKER
> [snapback]1081866[/snapback]​


Douche


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

easy strega, that's not the way to do business around here. the fact that you have to buy a manny small and put years of tlc into growing them out makes large ones coveted specimens indeed. large ones do NOT ship well. they're super sensitive and expensive to move. big ones die in transit often and it's not worth it for retailers to drop that kind of cash on a fish if it has a low chance of survival. if you are in fact serious and feel like throwing some dinero into it, i'd contact one of the retailers advertised at right and notify them of your interest in a large manny and your budget. it's going to be very difficlut to find a member who will part with a large healty manny as they as become closer to priceless the larger they get. and you won't be flying to venezuela, catching a manny, and putting it into your carry-on. it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am speechless from the beauty of this fish!!!!!!!!!









The pic was very inspiring.....

I hope you like...









View attachment 66931


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that thing's a monster















Hopefully my Manny will look that awesome one day as well :nod:


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

That is one NICE fish!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy Sheep sh*t!
That fish is AWESOME. I mean...wow....Im REALLY REALLY Impressed.
The colors....I think I have a NEW Fav. Fish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is a POTM contender!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

my fav p.one day i will own one...someday!







thanks for the picture share


----------

